# ECT - Environmental Clean Technologies



## emu2 (20 January 2006)

Well we're afloat again with a Skipper & new officers who we know nuthin about going to I hav'nt the faintest idea. 2005 Reports tell us nothing as prior to reconstruction. Shares have risen since relisting & more buyers than Sellers who obviously know a lot more than we relic old skeliton crew.New ESI Director qualifications other than some Mining & Smart Card experiance means who knows? now we presumably have new Fund raising which means they have to tell something & then it's every ESI mug to make his own decisions. My last experiance like this was Smartworld SWC. Insiders took us to cleaners fortunately & unusually reconstructured VRE took off. I took up some on refloat on assumption that new boys intended to make some quick money. It worked & they did & I got out with even a bit of fat & then saw shares soar. I hope history repeats itself but knowing nothing does not help. Is anybody out there who can tell us what's going on? C > e.


----------



## GreatPig (13 February 2006)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Put this into my watchlist on the weekend as a possible buy today, but didn't get a chance to look at it.

So of course it went up 65.7% today  

Meanwhile, all my resources - what few I've got left - got hammered.

GP


----------



## emu2 (27 February 2006)

*ESI > Return from the Dead?*

Any one know any thing about this crazy refloat which on surface is "Ponging" like a 3 month corpse. Revived from receivership. New fund raising of only $20000 @ .01cents. ($15000 in cost of raising) nett $5000. Shares still around .70c. More buyers now than sellers. ASX ask why?  Directors ( On $2000 per month) say don't know of any reason & life goes on. Original ESI shareholders were diddled by pretigeous Board. ( Late Chairman got another "Gong" in last Australia day Honours list' . The 2004 AGM of which we were told profits of around 4-5 $million turned into a recever's meeting with loss's of $4million plus. Operating Co sold off to Tenix. Refloat assets on old hat Enersludge technology. They buy a private Co for Share swap called Aust Coal technology or something like that & not a murmur from any of our "Ruthless" Regulatory Authorities? Nobody says or does nuthin > "SheesH"!


----------



## numbercruncher (6 December 2006)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Im curious on this Company as well, they hold the Patents for some interesting Technology ?

But what with the chequred sounding past hmmm ?


----------



## nioka (3 August 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

ESI in a trading halt today.Earlier this week the company announced an overview of it's coldry process for the upgrading of brown coal " which the company intends to distribute to potential customers and investors as part of the commercialisation phase of this unique patented cleaner coal ininiative."
In view of the companies past financial history it is not susprising that a trading halt causes worry for some holders but this time it may be good news,especially seeing clean coal tech is one of the flavours of the times.


----------



## nioka (13 August 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

ESI is another one of those companies which are prepared to issue new shares at a discount to institutions rather than give a benefit to existing shareholders. I have mailed them my disgust and ask everyone else to do the same. The shares were issued at 12c with 2 free options at 12c expiring August 2010.  
There are too many companies who treat their shareholders as a necessary evil.


----------



## numbercruncher (13 August 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Yah thats absolutely shocking behaviour, I dumped my last shares in this mob only a few weeks ago.

Makes you wonder whats running through there heads to do this type of deal, and two options per share pfft!


----------



## nioka (13 September 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

ESI have today announced the completion of the production run of it's Coldry process plant at Bacchus Marsh' claiming the 60day 24\5 trial successfuland the goal to run a commercial plant has been achieved.
 ECT, in association with Mecrus, has now commenced the scaling up process and the company has launched it's Go TO Market strategy.
 "We've moved out of the development stage and are now ready to market" said Mr Galtos.( Managing Director)
 Maybe now we may be able to see some movement in the SP to offset the steady decline over the past year. They owe me 19c. Hopefully this news may get them back into green ink.
 For those not familiar with the Coldry process it is one used to upgrade brown coal by dewatering and pelleting and converting it to a product more effecient and enviromentally friendly.


----------



## nioka (12 October 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Some good news today for ESI on boardroom radio and an update on market potential on Company announcements. The company has identified 180 power stations in Europe which will be targeted to use the patented Coldry process. They say that with only 5% market acceptance ( 9 power stations ) it would be worth $100,000,000 per year to ESI. Sounds pretty good to me and accounts for the SP rise today.


----------



## philmac (19 October 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Can anybody explain to me why this stock has drifted down this week when the buying depth has consistently been much stronger than the selling orders. Doesn't make sense. Anybody???


----------



## nioka (19 October 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*



philmac said:


> Can anybody explain to me why this stock has drifted down this week when the buying depth has consistently been much stronger than the selling orders. Doesn't make sense. Anybody???




This is not a stock that is known to a lot of investors or it hasn't caught the imagination, you can see that by the number of posts on the thread. I've held a few for awhile now and they are in the red and if that applies to past holders they will be hesitant to reinvest. I think they have a future so I will continue to hold out of interest.


----------



## nioka (21 November 2007)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

ESI has been selected by Platinum Productions of USA to participate in The Business and Beyond USA TV program.
 The company has been informed that a crew will be visiting Melbourne to film this segment and it will air in the USA;

   * Once nationally on Discovery channel
   * Once nationally on Travel channel and
   * 40 times regionally on a combination of CNN Headline news and regional news networks in many of the top 100 markets nationwide in the USA through regional cable operators.

  The segment will be based on the Company's goal:
     "To reduce carbon emissions and environmental damage through investing and licencing of commercially practical, environmentally clean technologies and processes."

   ESI will then own the film which can be shown world wide with the exception of the USA. This must be a plus for this company which has pioneered this process and is in the stage of commercial development. 

 The share price is at a years low price and I have decided to catch the falling knife on this one as I am confident it will bottom out.

  In a recent post on this thread I complained about the Company issuing shares to institutions at discount prices but not giving existing shareholders the same opportunity. The shares I bought today were 1c cheaper than th institutional price.


----------



## nioka (4 February 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

ESI may finally be on the move. The company has had it's patented Coldry process valued by an independant valuer. The valuation has come back at a value of 82 to 106 million dollars. Not bad for a company with a market cap of around 30 million dollars. That should leave room for an increase in the SP.


----------



## nioka (11 April 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Anyone interested in ESI would be advised to read the recent company announcements. The company seems to have interested parties actively participating in their projects. The sellers have dropped off today and the SP has risen on the news. I believe this stock can benefit as carbon trading becomes of value and it's processes become adapted.I am considerably in the red with ESI but I have averaged my price down considerably in recent weeks. I will continue to hold.


----------



## anon (6 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

A few years back I had an interest in ESI  making a reasonable profit out of them before they went bust. I've been looking at them since their return and have been quite impressed by the package based on brown coal that they are presenting. Quite attractive, but is it fair dinkum? There's lots of brown coal around the world - so why hasn't the conversion process been discovered and utilised by someone else a long time ago? An article in Google talked of difficulties experienced by some uni in trying to convert the brown coal. So,  were ESI's claims fact or fiction?

Confirmation that the process as described by ESI could actually be performed successfully came in an article titled  "Clean-coal investment adds power to Victoria"  in  The Age on Friday 3rd May  2008. But it wasn't talking about ESI. The company it referred to was Sedgman Ltd (SDM) who are setting up an operation in Tasmania, being backed by the Indian industrialist Tata.  See the news release in -

http://business.theage.com.au/cleancoal-investment-adds-power-to-victoria/20080502-2aev.html#

Also see the announcement by Sedgman to ASX titled  "Sedgman invests in clever new clean coal technology",  released on 3/05/08. The new technology they speak of seems to be exactly the same as announced by the ESI .

It seems that the technology is a goer, but what about the legal aspect of patent rights which the ESI claims to hold?

Looking forward to some comments on this interesting situation.

anon


----------



## cooper208 (6 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

WEC also do a not to dissimilar process. They have joined up with BHP and have been kicking goals for a while.
ESI have a long history of not delivering the goods. There is hope that it will turn around though.


----------



## nioka (6 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*



nioka said:


> ESI may finally be on the move. The company has had it's patented Coldry process valued by an independant valuer. The valuation has come back at a value of 82 to 106 million dollars. Not bad for a company with a market cap of around 30 million dollars. That should leave room for an increase in the SP.






cooper208 said:


> WEC also do a not to dissimilar process. They have joined up with BHP and have been kicking goals for a while.
> ESI have a long history of not delivering the goods. There is hope that it will turn around though.




ESI is one of my many disappointments that I have continued to hold. The valuation, above, of the Coldry process (which said patented process) led me to believe they had something unique and valuable. It should be a good investment so why is the SP falling when energy stocks are booming generally. I don't have any answers.


----------



## nioka (8 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

This is one of those times when catching a falling knife pays off. ESI has gone up over 15% today and buying more recently to average down has at least put this one back in the green ink for me. There must be an announcement to come or someone has a lot of faith.


----------



## anon (9 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Thank you coop, nioka.

It seems like there have been a lot of people watching ESI and wondering if it's for real. They must have seen  The Age  article that I've mentioned above and decided that the technology at least is a goer and that ESI is worth a punt. 

You would have probably noticed ESI's announcement to ASX on 11/4/08 about entering into a Memorandum of Agreement with McConnell Dowell Constructors (Aust) Pty Ltd, world-class engineering, construction and maintenance company, for the procurement and construction of Coldry Plants in Australia. This announcement added further credibility to ESI's potential. I thought.

anon


----------



## woltage (24 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

This announcement made a difference to SP

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080515/pdf/00842486.pdf

Quotes from website about patented Matmor process look interesting

- Captial equipment is estimated at 66% less than traditional blast furnaces (not sure what a traditional blast furnace is worth)
- Production cost estimate of $200/t (no mention of $/t of traditional plants)
- Can use poor quality coal (lignite) and iron ore (Magnetite, Wustite), traditional steel making can only use Hematite (DSO)
- Significant reduction in energy requirement (gotta be good for steel makers with carbon tax looming)
- Can be adapted to produce Zinc, Nickel, Chromium and Lead

Again, just quoting, I have little knowledge of the steel making process. Surely this technology would interest China?

I don't hold


----------



## redback (24 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Sorry, but I wouldn't invest in this POS in a fit, and who doe's must be crazy--don't forget--this bunch of disgraceful scalpers have been issued multi millions at 001c, this is nothing but a disgraceful scam run by disgraceful people


----------



## nioka (24 May 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*



redback said:


> Sorry, but I wouldn't invest in this POS in a fit, and who doe's must be crazy--don't forget--this bunch of disgraceful scalpers have been issued multi millions at 001c, this is nothing but a disgraceful scam run by disgraceful people




Would you like to give some details of exactly what you mean and details of what you are referring to as a scam.?????????


----------



## nioka (9 September 2008)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

An announcement today with a good company report on the Coldry process for the treatment of brown coal is probably responsible for a 12% increase in the SP. ESI is one of my ex dogs that is showing a reasonable profit for me through trading the price instability. It is now only a matter of time before the process is adapted to clean up the brown coal industry to a point where it will be acceptable and for ESI to benefit. DYOR


----------



## roofa (22 June 2009)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Any idea why this stock has traded over 25% of its shares on offer?
The announcement is positive but not enough to justify this movement I wouldn't think.


----------



## sidious (26 June 2009)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

This topic seems to have gone quiet here for sometime now. I've punted on this when it was trading around 0.038 and now has provided me with good returns for a short period of time.

I was betting on their Coldry and Matmor technologies. I did't expect the price to rise so soon though. Surely somebody in ASF has been looking into this other than me and would have made gains over the past few days. Any comments or feedback is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## roofa (26 June 2009)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

This time next week will be very interesting for this stock with regards to the IP purchase. Could make it or break it. Good luck.


----------



## panikhide (17 July 2009)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Looks like this stock made it, although is correcting now. Picked it up from the outstanding breakout alerts thread, but have not bought in yet. From the market depth there appear to be a number of buyers forming support around the $0.060 mark.


----------



## sidious (17 July 2009)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Sold them off after my sell price was hit last June 29.  I'd be very careful into buying them again. Looks like its into a downtrend pattern. 

I may be wrong. Good luck.


----------



## panikhide (16 October 2009)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

FYI - massive spike in share price today. Just putting it out there -  I don't have time to find out why it happened.


----------



## Cloud9 (17 May 2011)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Have the tables turned with ESI? I think so and am now on board.

http://vietnambusiness.asia/australian-firm-signs-deal-to-export-coal-to-viet-nam/


pretty massive deal with Vietnam, not much coverage. JV price set at 5.2c.

$1m more due by end May and if ARUP confirmed, should set the base of this stock at 2-2.1c.


----------



## Cloud9 (24 May 2011)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

2.1-2.2c has held very well in the current market.

less than 1 week to the extra $ confirmed..5 trading days

nice base forming and about to go really soon
last $ got a 20% bounce

confirmation of ARUP for engineering is key


a past dog about to grow back lost 4th leg imo.




I hold plenty.


----------



## Bassyabbie (23 April 2015)

*Re: ESI - Environmental Solutions International*

Anybody read the book,

'The Bull, The Bear & The Croupier'?

He is in the TOP 3 or 4 SH's of ESI

Chart starting to look OK


----------



## Bassyabbie (5 May 2015)

Shareholder Update
Date: May 5, 2015

Environmental Clean Technologies Limited (ASX: ESI) (ECT or Company) provides the following update on key activities:

    Indian Project activities
    Strategic Review
    Capital management update

India Project Development Activity

The Company remains in discussions with two Indian Government companies, Neyveli Lignite Corporation (NLC) and the National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC) with the intent of entering a tripartite collaboration agreement for the development of its Coldry and Matmor technologies.

ECT is hosting a visit by NLC’s senior management this week, including:

    Mr. B. Surender Mohan, Chairman & Managing Director
    Mr. S. Boopathy, Director (Planning & Projects)

Also in attendance is Mr. Anurag Kapil, Director, Ministry of Coal, Government of India.

The visit will incorporate business and project development discussions, live demonstrations of both the Coldry and Matmor process, business meetings and attendance at local industry functions.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Left to right: Dr Prasad, Chief Manager, Projects and Business Development, NLC; Mr S. Boopathy, Director Planning and Projects, NLC; Mr B. Surender Mohan, Chairman & Managing Director, NLC; Mr Ashley Moore, Managing Director, ECT; Mr Anurag Kapil, Director, Ministry of Coal, Government of India; Mr Jeff Castellas, Managing Director, Greenard Willing India


----------



## Bassyabbie (28 May 2015)

Well over 100M traded today

About time, 

still consolidating

NLC & NMDC having there Board Meetings today & tomorrow, so news, (If there is any forthcoming obviously) may not be far away

Hope some of you got on


----------



## Bassyabbie (31 May 2015)

So there is the cat escaping from the bag below.

*"He said the company is also looking at the possibility of setting up a pilot sized pig iron project at Neyveli to increase revenue from valued added products.
"We found the technology in Australia to mix lignite with iron ore and make the pig iron. We will set up a pilot project in Neyveli," Mohan said."*


http://www.business-standard.com/ar...1-250-mw-projects-in-june-115052901625_1.html


----------



## Bassyabbie (1 June 2015)

Good old Fashioned

BREAKOUT playing out here

Still ECT/ESI stays silent,

Mainly because they were a bit quick in the past I'd reckon.

Anyway, Enjoy


----------



## Bassyabbie (5 June 2015)

*Shareholder Update
Date: June 5, 2015*

Environmental Clean Technologies Limited (ASX: ESI) (ECT or Company) is pleased to announce the appointment of its Chairman, Mr Glenn Fozard, to an Executive position within the Company in addition to the establishment of a strategic alliance with Coal Energy Australia Limited (CEA) aimed at joint promotion and development of integrated coal upgrading projects in key markets.

Chairman Glenn Fozard appointed to Executive role

The Company has offered an executive position to Mr Glenn Fozard due to the increased workload as it enters the proposed project delivery stage under its commercialisation plan for both Coldry and Matmor in India. In his executive role he will be reporting to Managing Director, Mr Ashley Moore. Mr Fozard will be responsible for a range of capital, commercial and other project-focused assignments.

Mr Fozard’s remuneration will consist of a modest retainer together with an ‘at-risk’ performance based component of unlisted share options.

The entitlement to these options will be triggered by achievement of operational deliverables as determined by the Board. Issuance will be subject to ratification by shareholders at the next available General Meeting following the entitlement trigger.

The performance-based options structure will comprise:

    2,000,000 units at a strike of 3c with an expiry of January 2016
    2,000,000 units at a strike of 3.5c with an expiry of June 2016
    2,000,000 units at a strike of 4.0c with an expiry of January 2017
    2,000,000 units at a strike of 4.5c with an expiry of June 2017
    7,000,000 units at a strike of 5.0c with an expiry of June 2017

The initial term of Mr Fozard’s full time engagement will be for 6 months, with subsequent review for an extension, guided by operational needs at that time.

Mr Fozard stated, “My increased involvement with the company is a decision based on the most pragmatic and efficient method of ramping up human resource capacity to meet the company’s increasing workload. My history, knowledge and active participation in the company to date ensures that I am able to provide immediate and effective benefit to this role, without training.”

Managing Director, Ashley Moore added, “Glenn’s ability to slip straight into an executive role and provide immediate support to critical outcomes make him a logical choice to join our executive team. In addition, the alignment of his remuneration with key deliverables means that Glenn’s full remuneration value will only be achieved when all three of, operational performance, share price performance and shareholder approval, is delivered.”

ECT establishes alliance with Coal Energy Australia

Key Points

    Strategic alliance establishes the intent and capability to promote integrated value added solutions to lignite resource owners in key markets
    Provides a clear development and marketing pathway for Coldry’s ‘Gateway’ product as the front-end drying solution for Pyrolysis applications
    Complements current proposed project development activities in India, focused on Coldry demonstration and Matmor pilot development

CEA has developed an Advanced Pyrolysis Technology which produces high-value carbon products from a range of coal types including low rank coals.

ECT’s Coldry technology can produce a range of upgraded lignite products featuring low moisture content, high energy value, and ‘hardness’ tailored to the target application. In the context of CEA’s technology, Coldry’s ‘Gateway’ product (announcements 19 March & 22 April 2015) is an ideal pre-treatment solution to efficiently remove moisture ahead of subsequent processing.

The companies have signed a memorandum of understanding to collaborate via cross-promotion of their respective companies and technology packages to develop projects where the combination of technologies can provide positive outcomes.

ECT will initially focus on this cross-promotion in India, leveraging established relationships with relevant parties in that market. CEA will initially focus their cross-promotion activities in Indonesia. The target geographies will be progressively reviewed and expanded as mutually agreed.

ECT Managing Director, Ashley Moore says “CEA’s advanced and highly efficient pyrolytic upgrading works even more effectively on lignite that has had the moisture levels reduced, so Coldry acts as a process enhancement. It also has a range of waste energy sources into which Coldry technology can be integrated, resulting in better outcomes when processing higher moisture content coals. The investigation we have done together with CEA to date indicates that benefits are available from such integration, which is now driving development efforts in this space.”

CEA Chairman, Stephen Wee says “Our products – a prime grade semi-coke and pyrolysis oil – have significantly higher commercial value than upgraded coals and crude oil equivalents. This is especially true of the semi-coke which is an ideal feedstock for upgrading into high-value energy products such as calcium carbide, carbon black, acetylene or hydrogen. Our Advanced Pyrolysis Technology, when combined with a pre-treatment technology such as Coldry, generates enhanced product quality in addition to economic and environmental benefits. We are very excited by the potential benefits of combining these technologies”.

As projects are identified and progressed, the companies will provide further updates as appropriate.

About CEA

CEA is an Australian company established to develop and grow an environmentally sustainable business using Victoria’s brown coal. They aim to create new industrial uses and new markets with their proven pyrolysis technology.

CEA is led by an experienced management team committed to showcasing their technology and steering their business to full commercial operations.

CEA’s plant employs proven, proprietary technology to beneficiate a range of low-rank coals into export grade, high value-add products including Prime PCI Coal, Pyrolysis Oil, Ammonium Sulphate and Coal Gas.

For more information on CEA, please visit their website at – http://www.coalenergy.com.au


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (19 June 2015)

Keeping an eye on this as I know several people who have bought into ESI


----------



## joeno (21 June 2015)

The Barbarian Investor said:


> Keeping an eye on this as I know several people who have bought into ESI




What is promising about it? The sales is pretty pathetic at around $1m and the company has been suffering losses of $1m every half year for the last 2 years from what i can see.


----------



## get better (21 June 2015)

joeno said:


> What is promising about it? The sales is pretty pathetic at around $1m and the company has been suffering losses of $1m every half year for the last 2 years from what i can see.




I agree with joeno. I know a few people who bought into ESI. When I looked into it myself, fundamentally, there was nothing attractive about the company (echoing joeno's findings). But it would have been good to trade the breakouts, this fits in quite nicely with techs Daffy trades.


----------



## Bassyabbie (8 July 2015)

Reads like Deal is Done, just a mere formality 

*Shareholder Update – India Activity Entering Stage 1 of the Indian Project*

    Wednesday, 8 July 2015: 

Environmental Clean Technologies Limited (ASX: ESI) (ECT or Company) is pleased to provide the following update on its activities in India.)  Tripartite Collaboration Agreement progressing through formal Indian Federal Government clearance processes  Coldry and Matmor project activities progressing as Stage 1 of the Neyveli Project Following on from recent updates, the Company confirms it continues to work toward the execution of a tripartite collaboration agreement with two significant Indian Public Sector Undertakings (PSU’s), Neyveli Lignite Corporation (NLC) and the National Mineral Development Corporation of India (NMDC), for the advancement of its Coldry and Matmor technologies to demonstration and pilot stage, respectively. Given that the nature of the remaining approvals process prior to signing the tripartite agreement are largely Indian Federal Government clearance formalities, the Company has undertaken to progress aspects of both Coldry and Matmor technology development activity, collectively referred to as Stage 1 of the project. In particular, we are pleased to inform you that we are working on the technical and planning components to streamline an integrated Coldry]Matmor project, including:  Matmor]Coldry integration basis of design  Coldry plant modifications for Matmor pellet production  Refinement of the Coldry detailed specification work package  Preparation of Matmor test plant works This work includes finalising engagement terms with our Coldry EPC and manufacturing partner Thermax and appointing our new India]based Matmor engineering design partners. The Company is extremely mindful of the impacts delays can have on investor sentiment and believe it is important that the company continue progressing the preliminary works in support of the Indian project. To this end, Stage 1 of the project focuses on all those components which, while critical to the support of the project, can be undertaken ahead of formal execution of the tripartite agreement by NLC and NMDC, and also have universal application to any project that ECT may take on for Coldry and Matmor.
    Background to the government approvals for the tripartite agreement
    India’s Federal Government Cabinet issued a Directive earlier this year that requires PSU’s to seek its approval prior to entering into ‘material agreements’ with ‘foreign agencies’. This Directive, being a relatively recent requirement, was not overtly incorporated into the normal approvals processes within the PSU’s and has added another layer of procedure for the parties to work through. The recent nature of this Directive also means that it has not previously been applied in a real world situation by the PSU’s, resulting in the need to conscientiously navigate its requirements and applicability. The key to assessing the Directive’s applicability to the proposed tripartite agreement is the definition of the term ‘foreign agencies’. This is the focal point of clarification being sought by the parties, directly with relevant Indian Government ministries, and with support from Australia’s High Commission in India. At present, the parties do not believe that this Directive applies to the tripartite agreement as ECT is not a ‘foreign agency’. It is believed that the term ‘foreign agency’ is intended to apply to what we in Australia would call a Government Agency or Government Enterprise, such as the various Government Departments or organisations authorised by legislation to carry out government functions or entities such as AusTrade or the CSIRO. However, given the material nature of the tripartite agreement, all parties agreed to seek official confirmation, from an appropriate Federal Government representative, before executing the agreement. If the Directive does apply, then the parties will have a defined pathway to obtain Federal Cabinet approval prior to signing and will pursue a contingent activity set on the way through, so as to minimise delays to the project. If the Directive does not apply, then the parties intend to proceed to execute the tripartite agreement at the earliest mutual availability. We expect to receive confirmation on the above in due course and will provide an update following confirmation.
    Next steps and current project related activities
    With this in mind, the Company is continuing to advance those aspects of the preparatory work for both Coldry and Matmor that aren’t reliant on the formal execution of the tripartite agreement. Coldry Next Steps The Company is currently working with Thermax on detailed project planning and pre]construction activities. This will involve additional detailed engineering to customise designs to suit available Indian sub]components, vendor development works and preparation of various plant work packages. Matmor Next Steps With regard to Matmor Pilot development, the Company has been in discussions with a leading Indian furnace engineering firm, with the view to appointing them as our engineering design partner. Work on the previously disclosed Phase 2: Defined Testing activity in our Matmor development pathway is largely concluded, bar some minor test results on peripheral aspects. The diagram below outlines the estimated timing for each stage of Matmor development, with refined timeframes, to be provided and updated as we progress
    Preparation now under way
    In relation to Phase 2 outcomes, the Company is extremely pleased to report outstanding optimisation results across all Indian iron ore samples tested. During Phase 1 Indicative Benchmarking, testing provided a relative performance metric in the form of percentage iron yield with respect to total potential yield. The average yield achieved was ~60%, with opportunities identified for significant enhancement. Phase 2 involved iterative formulation changes, achieving an average of ~90% yield with a range of ~85% to ~99%, narrowing down the ore selection and providing the green light to progress to Phase 3, which will focus on the following activities: 1) Recommissioning of the existing Matmor Test Plant 2) Installation of additional sensors to maximise data gathering capability 3) Automation of manually intensive process steps 4) Conducting a series of continuous runs using NLC lignite and NMDC ore to refine the process and gather the necessary data to inform Pilot Plant design Further updates on Matmor development will be made in due course. The Board acknowledges the patience of the Company’s shareholders as it pursues these key objectives and will continue to provide updates in line with continuous disclosure obligations.
    For further information, contact: Glenn Fozard–Chairman info@ectltd.com.au


----------



## Assasin (13 July 2015)

get better said:


> I agree with joeno. I know a few people who bought into ESI. When I looked into it myself, fundamentally, there was nothing attractive about the company (echoing joeno's findings). But it would have been good to trade the breakouts, this fits in quite nicely with techs Daffy trades.




Are you sure that you're posting on the right stock?

Not having a go but reading just the last 3 announcements may change your outlook.

A very interesting next 2 months ahead. Next Christmas we'll either be holidaying in France or Werribee.

The signing of this deal could be very profitable.

Good luck.


----------



## Bassyabbie (16 July 2015)

Imminent I'd suggest looking at the Chart. 

2.3c being key here obviously.


----------



## Bassyabbie (28 July 2015)

http://www.nyoooz.com/raipur/160845/nmdcs-steel-plant-to-use-cutting-edge-technology

All should be revealed soonish you'd think going by chart and company timeline


----------



## pixel (14 December 2015)

The India Deal could be a company maker.
Let's see what happens when the Signing Ceremony hits the Media.




In anticipation of a break of current resistance, I have started buying. Small speccie position at first because there is still a chance the gap might be closed; if 2.6 is broken, I intend to add..


----------



## Porper (14 December 2015)

pixel said:


> The India Deal could be a company maker.
> Let's see what happens when the Signing Ceremony hits the Media.
> 
> View attachment 65282
> ...




There will be a lot of day traders playing this now which probably won't be great short-term.

I hold for the longer term in my "fundamental spec portfolio". Today's news was a positive, no doubt. Still has a long way to go to hit the big time though.


----------



## greggles (28 May 2018)

The ESI share price has been slowly creeping up over the last few months.


----------



## System (9 July 2018)

On July 9th, 2018, Environmental Clean Technologies Limited changed its ASX code from ESI to ECT.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 November 2021)

As of recently, Environmental Clean Technologies Limited (ECT) is in the business of commercializing leading edge energy and resource technologies, which are capable of delivering both financial and environmental benefits. ECT is developing a range of technology solutions for commercialisation, focusing on upgrading low-value and waste resources into higher value products.

Financials are pretty grim; been losing money for the last 8 years. But there's always govt money. (Combine net Zero with high unemployment region !!)  Current market cap is about $60 million.

_but of course there is always hope:_
Highlights 
• Net Zero Emission Hydrogen Refinery feasibility underway 
• Refinery targeting material production of hydrogen-rich syngas and char 
• Significant government funding initiatives available to support low emission energy technologies

ECT is developing a ground-breaking new project for deployment in the Latrobe Valley, which will deliver clean hydrogen, agricultural char, and other valuable products with a net-zero emission footprint.  ECT’s Coldry technology will form the core of the raw material processing system, acting as the gateway enabler for an integrated operating plant. Coldry provides low-cost, zero-emission dewatering and drying of incoming lignite and biomass streams, which will then be fed into a thermochemical decarbonisation process (partial pyrolysis), creating two major product streams: 
1) A hydrogen-rich synthesis gas (syngas), also containing other valuable industrial gases for downstream use, and; 
2) A char product containing most of the incoming carbon (in solid form)


----------



## Bassyabbie (2 December 2021)

several years in front of other Hydrogen stocks and expect to get plenty of Govt free money to commercialize technologies

Bull Flag Pattern about to breakout target 17.5c from 5c, expect some supply around 7.5c, then it will be off, any day now

about 5 irons in the fire, 

could be those 1 in a lifetime, 

could i said, lets see

still cheap after 1/10 consolidation recently

Enjoy


----------



## Bassyabbie (2 December 2021)

Today's Latrobe Valley Express









						Hydrogen refinery project proposed for Yallourn
					

A Melbourne-based company has secured a site to build a net zero hydrogen refinery at Yallourn to create low emissions [...]




					latrobevalleyexpress.com.au
				




*Hydrogen refinery project proposed for Yallourn*

02/12/2021





A diagram of the proposed net zero hydrogen refinery at Yallourn. image supplied

Michelle Slater

A Melbourne-based company has secured a site to build a net zero hydrogen refinery at Yallourn to create low emissions hydrogen and agricultural char from lignite.
Environmental Clean Technologies has purchased four hectares on Yallourn Drive on the site of the former Powerhouse Hotel, which would be converted into offices, laboratories and training areas.
The $230 million plant would be the largest agricultural char producer in the southern hemisphere, and once built would go straight to full commercialisation.
The company has also entered into a five-year agreement with EnergyAustralia to supply coal to the project.
ECT managing director Glenn Fozard said the process would produce high value, net zero products from lignite, without the need for carbon capture and storage.
“This could be the next Sir John Monash moment for Victoria. We are convinced we can re-monetise lignite. We have an abundant source of this valuable chemistry sitting in our backyard,” Mr Fozard said.
“If we want to make the Latrobe Valley the Silicon Valley of hydrogen, then we have to take advantage of this and extract it without emissions.”
ECT had begun pre-feasibility studies in 2017 and had been operating a demonstration plant with success in Bacchus Marsh.
Mr Fozard said they were aiming to secure coal beyond the closure of Yallourn, and did not rule out approaching the other mine operators into the future.
“We are demonstrating to the government that we need access to feed the future uses of lignite. We want this plant to get much bigger,” he said.
Mr Fozard said ECT had been working with a range of partners including Federation University and Carbon Innovation Australia, with training partners to help transition worker skills.
The plant would take about three years to build and would provide 50 ongoing operational jobs, with 300 construction jobs and an additional 500 maintenance and transport jobs.
The company was aiming to start preliminary site work from early next year and would start construction pending regulatory approvals.
The site had already undergone planning approvals for a lignite de-watering and briquette factory in 2013, but the project did not go ahead.


----------



## debtfree (1 April 2022)

I've picked ECT in the April Tipping Competition. It's been all downhill since the price rise in Nov last year where it closed the gap created back in July 19.

I noticed it in a couple of scans late last night. There has been a bit of interest in it in the last couple of weeks and in this time, it was stronger than the XAO.
The recent pull back stayed above the 50% Fibonacci level and above the my EMAs. Supply/volume has dropped off in the last 2 days, has the selling stopped? Time will tell.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2022)

debtfree said:


> I've picked ECT in the April Tipping Competition. It's been all downhill since .. Nov last year



this may dent any upside, @debtfree

_Environmental Clean Technologies had Peak Asset Management and Kaai Capital managing a $5 million placement at 3¢ a share. The offer included a two-for-three listed option.

The business has two main projects: a hydrogen refinery project in the Victorian La Trobe Valley and a waste to clean energy joint venture with GrapheneX in Bacchus Marsh._


----------



## debtfree (26 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> this may dent any upside, @debtfree
> 
> _Environmental Clean Technologies had Peak Asset Management and Kaai Capital managing a $5 million placement at 3¢ a share. The offer included a two-for-three listed option.
> 
> The business has two main projects: a hydrogen refinery project in the Victorian La Trobe Valley and a waste to clean energy joint venture with GrapheneX in Bacchus Marsh._



LOL yes for this month I'd say you are correct @Dona Ferentes.


----------



## debtfree (31 July 2022)

I'm having another crack at *ECT* in the August Monthly Comp. After having a capital raise for 3 cents in April price has dropped even further, as low as 0.013 on the 4th July. 
Good Volume on Friday might be a sign of interest to come. If it can break through resistance, 3 cents might be a possibility .


----------



## debtfree (12 August 2022)

Going well this month up 44% already and still a lot of interest in it, .03 not that far away now.


----------

